# Un Poquito de la Molina



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos Clau, aunque no hay ninguna de La Planicie.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

*wiu Lapsus!*

Ahh pucha weno toncs eso ya qdara pendiente para otro thread.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

jejeje pero porsiacaso no tendras mas fotitos??? XD


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> jejeje pero porsiacaso no tendras mas fotitos??? XD


como la q me mandaste?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> como la q me mandaste?


A ti tambien???? hno:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

J Block said:


> A ti tambien???? hno:


:?


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> como la q me mandaste?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

weno ak tngo algunas fotos y.. como son poks m da flojera hacer un nuevo thread  asi q disfruten y no rajen x lo q salen oscuras :bash: 

esto es rumbo a molicentro















































ya mas claro 



















































































ya eso es todo .. y claro ps todas las fotos son desde el carro por eso tan movidas...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


>


:colgate:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bonito thread, Clau. La verdad que nunca conocí muy bien La Molina, excepto hace poco que fui a desayunar afuera de la universidad. Muy bonito el clima por allá...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> :colgate:


a pelo


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gusta La Molina, es el distrito más tranquilo de Lima en mi opinión. Tus fotos están bien


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bonitas fotos, qué agradables esas zonas de La Molina; no entiendo aún cómo nunca he ido a ese distrito (el trayecto debe ser casi interprovincial); tengo un amigo de la San Martín que me dijo que ayer miércoles salió el Sol allí y los pobres universitarios estaban psicoseados con que de repente había terremoto de nuevo; cada cosa...
En fin, parece que allí hace más calorcito (punto en contra), pero a pesar de eso me gusta.
Saludos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Si.. toy de acuerdo contigo fedox a mi m encanta mi distrito en lineas generales es bien tranquilo con clima agradable y sin edificios altos  nuts: chupate esa trick ajajja no mentira) y bueno mmm la molina antes tb me parecia el fin del mundo xq taba alejada de todo sitio pero no tanto como viaje interprovincial :lol: .


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

^^ alejada de todo? Naaada que ver, está cerquísima de todo! jaja


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jajaja si ps pero asi me parecia alejada de todo hace años cuando todavia no habia el trebol ni nada de eso


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah bueno, antes La Molina era bien lejos...a las justas habían unas pocas casas, coles, etc. Pero ahora ya no es así =D y por eso me gusta (H)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Por fín! 

La Molina luce bien tranquila. Chéveres tus fotos Clau.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

J Block said:


> Por fín!
> 
> La Molina luce bien tranquila.* Chéveres tus fotos Clau*.


:happy: lo sé jajaj naa gracias.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> :happy: lo sé jajaj naa gracias.


sea O-B-V-I-O.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas tus fotos Clauddia, no las había visto.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Gracias bajo.. pronto se viene fotos tomadas x clau volumen 2 jajaja siguiendole los pasos a Lía.. naa :lol:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Lia ya tiene tres tomos de fotos,por cierto superbuenas.*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

kieres decir q las mia no ... a mi me va a dar algo :badnews:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Me gustaron tus fotos Claudia ! Buen trabajo !


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

tu si sabes =P muchas gracias


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> kieres decir q las mia no ... a mi me va a dar algo :badnews:


*Tranquila Claudia que lo dije por las dos.Lia ya tiene tres enciclopedias de fotos,tu vas seguro por ese camino... *


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jajajaj naa solo toy bromeando no hay problema joseph :cheers:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> jajajaj naa solo toy bromeando no hay problema joseph :cheers:


*Ah...ok

Me quitaste una gran culpa de encima...:laugh: *


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

entonces mejor no hubiera dicho nada:tongue3:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> entonces mejor no hubiera dicho nada:tongue3:


*jaja... *


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

tus fotos estan bien chingonas!!!! buen trabajo!!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Claudia, se ve que la Molina ha crecido bastante, recuerdo haber visistado una tia mia y la unica casa era la de ella al rededor solo lotes vacios, le debo una visita a mi tia la proxima ves ire a verla para conocer tu distrito


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Claudi, me haces ir a La Molina y te lo agradezco, ya que me da flojeritis ir, nunca voy porque me parece lejísimos para mí, casi nunca visito a mi sobrina, es decir que si la veo, cuando va a Surco donde su madre (mi cuñada). Muy buenas fotos, pero me parece que tampoco hay sol, está tan nublado como Miraflores.....que me pelo de frío. *


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

fedox17 said:


> Ah bueno, antes La Molina era bien lejos...a las justas habían unas pocas casas, coles, etc. Pero ahora ya no es así =D y *por eso me gusta* (H)


Naah, te gusta porque vives ahí... O sea...


----------

